# Recorded and mixed Candy Dulfer's new album Together



## Joram (Apr 15, 2017)

A little bit different from most music here, but at least worth listening to:

Released yesterday: Candy Dulfer's new funky and soulful album Together. I recorded and mixed quite a few tracks on this album together with producer Dennis Letnom. It's Candy's first album in 6 years. 

Take a listen:


----------



## Saxer (Apr 15, 2017)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Phillip (Apr 16, 2017)

She is looking younger and younger...


----------

